

Ask HN: Summer data science internships for undergraduates? - vortexh

Hi, I&#x27;m currently an undergraduate studying Bioengineering and I was wondering if there existed any internships involving big data, coding (preferably in Python or using Matlab), and information obtained from sensors. I asked a question a couple of months ago on my future in this particular field and one of the users mentioned that I could look into data processing with data obtained from sensors.<p>Can anyone point me in the right direction because I&#x27;m lost as to where to find companies that want internships with data science.
======
Russell91
Data science is a tough area to get an internship in. Most companies want
their data scientists to know more about data than they do. That being said,
if you find a company whose core product involves data analysis, and get an
internship there, there is a good chance you'll be happy. One place I found to
be a really good source for these types of companies is the list here:
[http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-startups-are-
hiri...](http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-startups-are-hiring-
engineers-with-strengths-in-machine-learning-NLP) That being said, you may be
better off claiming you have a strength in coding and an interest in data
science, rather than the other way around. Oh, and in case this is your first
time applying for tech internships, don't forget to plant a BUNCH of seeds.

------
lsiebert
Find companies you like. Identify people who work there. Email them, and ask.

